# Champion 41532 7000 Watt Generator Only Runs On Full Choke



## SteveF (Aug 26, 2020)

Helping out my neighbor here. He has a Champion 41532 generator which has been sitting in his garage for the past 7 years......with fuel in it! So the nice guy that I am offered to help. It did start but then died. I figured the carburetor was completely gummed up so I removed it and sprayed cleaner in the bowl and fuel inlet area. Now I can actually hear the float moving. There is a solenoid at the bottom of the bowl but I couldn't remove the screws so it stayed on. (BTW if spraying the carb cleaner didn't do the trick my neighbor told me to just buy a new one.) So the motor does run. The problem is the unit will only operate with the choke being held in the max choke position or the engine dies. Has anyone experienced this? Any idea what the issue could be? Thanks.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Replace the carb, since it runs, you know you have compression and ignition, all that's missing is fuel and the carb will fix that. I'd replace fuel line and filter and also flush out the tank while you're at it. If you're not familiar with rebuilding carbs, have access to an ultrasonic cleaner, etc. not worth the aggravation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you do decide to pull the trigger on an ultrasonic unit see this page
click here for the ultrasonic page

most carbs are easy to clean..
unless it has corrosion.
if the fuel bowl is ate up and rusty.
replace the carb!

go to you tube ad watch a couple of videos.
there is a plastic air jet under the idle screw that gets corked up with junk.
an air compressor is a good tool to use with an air wand.
just make sure to be in a place where you can catch the parts!
lol
many a part has been launched by a blow tip!
and lost!
they use welder tip cleaner to clean out jets.
do not force a tip cleaner in a jet!
and sometimes you can order the jet for a low price.
now days on the CHONDA gens you can find new carbs for 20-50 bucks shipped!
so cleaning a carb is just not worth the time.
if you are not needing it right now.
spare carb should be on your list of spare parts on any back up generator.
as well as gasket set.

it is all in cost as well as importance of the power during an outage event!

nothing worse than a 1000.00 or more on price gen that will not work during a power event
due to a cheap part that you might not be able to get for 2-4 weeks like during this covid event!


----------

